# Updates - Red Pearl Metallic R32 GTR



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

It's been a while since I've been on here - what with a few life changes - some expensive ones ... nevermind, I was trying to sell the car for the last couple of months, just fallen out of love with it ... but then realised I couldn't do it so fitted the ecu, injectors, fuel pump and had it mapped at APT .. went from 346 at the fly to 420 ... and what a transformation, love it again - best of all from 9mpg it is now nearer 20 ... it's almost like it's free to drive compared to my old fuel bills .

Anyway two new pics - wheels painted, rear arches new and rear quarter replaced - found a minute rust bubble, once investigated turned out to be quite bad !!!! .. oh well now all new and minty.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Murano,

Can you advise the extent of the rust found, as would be useful for fellow GTR32 owners to know where to look etc.

Cheers,


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh, and car looks fab by the way!!


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

ha ha .. I've actually kept the rear quarter as a memento .. basically whilst preparing for sale, I found a little bubble on the passenger side just at the bottom of the quarter - my body shop looked and said "no worries, grind prep paint .." well took paint off to find you could actually drop a bag of five pences through ALL the holes it had ... so roughly a 18 inch by 9 inch panel was cut out and replaced with new metal .. with regards that arches .. I'd had one redone some 2 years ago but spotted a new patch on it .. so just had both redone as it was in anyway - now when you run you finger along the inside of the arch I have perfectly smooth arch lips - plus lots and lots and lots of stone guard / underseal.

To be honest Mark, the only thing I can suggest is getting you hands down inside the rear quarters and feeling from the inside .. mine actually had water in it .. until the rust holes let it out ... so now all dry and no more rust.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for that.

As you know my/my dad's GTR was for sale when you got yours and is now undergoing a full engine rebuild after holing piston no 6.........

Cheers,


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

I didn't know it was broken .. bugger .. still an awesome car buddy.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Still looking awesome.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Still one of the cleanest R32's out there, and the new pics looks stunning! :bowdown1:

Good to hear you fallen in love again, isn't it a wonderful feeling?


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Problem is now I want more power !! .. does it ever end !! .. no .. ha ha.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Good looking car. Late model too judging by the headlights. I sometimes still think I should have got a red one rather than a black one.

Nice to see another member of the "Volks/Rays without centre caps club".


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

Looking really good there Ben


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Pics are savage mate, really really nice 32


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

stunning car, nice colour choice!


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

I love the second pic Ben!!!!


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

JP_Tuner said:


> I love the second pic Ben!!!!


Well young dave, I can arrange for a similar pic to be taken by the same photographer (It wasn't me by the way) .


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

thanks guys - if only you could see how dirty it is at the moment .. lol .. i hadn't noticed that my car cover had blown away !!! .. tree sap tastic.


----------

